# The Mogwai done me proud!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

And so did Raegan and Keechak!

We had a GREAT time at the specialty this past weekend, and my lil Rada Radarhead truly made me proud. She placed 2nd in her class both days, but was out front most of the time. She didn't let me down, and I got some lovely compliments from Saturday's judge (I didn't get to talk to Sunday's judge).

Both judges were VERY kind to the puppies and I liked their overall ring procedure. They made the puppies gait, but not like the adults. They praised the puppies for being so good during their checks and while they were certainly not overly cautious, when they went over them, they made sure it was a good experience for them.

Raegan did an AMAZING job as my randomly picked first time double handler. A better frisbee runner I couldn't find, and I really appreciated the help! Raegan will also tell you that it's a lot harder than it looks!

The 6-9 puppy bitch went WB on Sunday, and I TOTALLY forgot I had to go back in. I was called over, and when I finally got Mirada in and situated, much to my pleasant surprise, there was Raegan, standing in her spot with the coveted "Fizbee"!!! I couldn't believe it!

Mirada didn't go reserve winners, but I was thoroughly impressed that Raegan managed to get to her spot! LOL!

I am eagerly awaiting the fabulous pictures that Keechak took this weekend, and I hope the both of them had as much fun as I did!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm so glad she is doing so well. I can't WAIT to see the photos!!!!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I am w/ DM...PICS!!!! 

Sounds like you all had a good time too!! The one MAJOR thing missing from your post though Xeph, was giving YOURSELF "props"!! YOU did ALOT of work w/the Mogwli, &, without that basic foundation, you would have had no horn to "toot"....so, SUPER CONGRATS to YOU for getting Mirada to this point in the first place!! *claps & bows to you for all of your hard work in training that paid off HUGE*


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Awww, thanks! <3


----------



## Settican (Apr 5, 2008)

Congrats! Sounds like it was a great weekend, can't wait to see pics


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

AWESOME, I can't wait to see pictures. All that hard work and waiting is getting ready to pay off! It's going to be interesting from now on, haha.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Raegan will also tell you that it's a lot harder than it looks!


Dudes, it is SO HARD. You have no idea. There is like, actual running. And, these are German Shepherd. You have to BOOK IT.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> You have to BOOK IT.


I'm glad your knee wasn't hurting! Of course, from what you say, it looks worse than it feels now. She moves pretty quick for a puppy, doesn't she? xD!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm going as fast as I can with the photox, there are a lot!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Any chance we could see one of the finished ones? xD I'm DYING!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

sure I'll get a couple of the gaiting Rada ones to you as soon as I get them uploaded, I'll send you the rest later You gotta make a big photo thread showing a bunch of the dogs that were there and I got lots of mr. Dempsy too


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Awesome! I'll end up reposting a couple I'm sure, but for now...here are a couple pics!

Head shots:



























Gaiting:









All of us


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Great pictures. I LOVE the one gaiting, boy what a locomotive!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm the short one on the right. i'll be getting lots of pics from the show to xeph as fast as my dial up allows.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks dear! I am SO in love with that second head shot! If only I weren't in it! LOL


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

VERY well done EVERYONE!!! Mirada is beautiful, and those pictures are fantastic. Looking forward to many, many more once they are uploaded 

Congratulations again. Good job Mirada, Xeph, Keechak, and Raegan!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Thanks dear! I am SO in love with that second head shot! If only I weren't in it! LOL


It's an easy thing to edit out, I did it in just a few mins if Erin doesn't mind, I'll post it. Her name and everything is on it, I just edited you out...

Great photos Erin! Good work everyone, talk about a great team


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That does it! Raegan and Erin are traveling around the country with me! Mirada has her own Entourage!

I'm hoping that Erin is willing to design Mirada's ad for her futurity next year  I can't believe she's almost 8 months old already!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> It's an easy thing to edit out, I did it in just a few mins if Erin doesn't mind, I'll post it. Her name and everything is on it, I just edited you out...
> 
> Great photos Erin! Good work everyone, talk about a great team


Oh I don't mind at all, less work for me lol! ya it's a pretty easy thing to edit out especially with such a simple background



Xeph said:


> That does it! Raegan and Erin are traveling around the country with me! Mirada has her own Entourage!


You'ed better get a REALLY big van to fit Gatsby, Kechara and Hawkeye too LOL!.




Xeph said:


> I'm hoping that Erin is willing to design Mirada's ad for her futurity next year  I can't believe she's almost 8 months old already!


Oh you know I will! ^_^


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Those pics are great!!!! Congrats to Mirada and Xeph! And Keechak and Raegan, too 

Can't wait to see the rest


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is what i have...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Eeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

gotta make the ear a little sharper it's a little fuzzy right now 


EDIT: Keechak Fail!!! 
I just relized I DO have this pose without you already in my photos! all I have to do is edit out the leash.

Here, sorry for making you do all that work DM


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

rofl! Nice! No work, just helps my skills which needs all the help I can get.

And yeah my ear was a tad out of focus, I did fix it and was about to post it. 

I wish I had half the skill you have. Wonderful job!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Congrats everyone!!! I love the pics too...especially the gaiting one. I love the pup's movement! Thanks for sharing.


----------

